# ´56 Bel Air Hot Engine



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

I´m working on a Bel Air as a performance car. My plan is to strip everything unneeded for the quarter-mile. I just finished the engine and wanted to share the images before it gets tucked into the bay.
The ignition distributor is home made. The belts are thin rubber (1 mm). I would rather like thinner material, but am still searching. After I got finished, I found better metal beads for the line connectors. Well, i will use them for the next engine.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

A nice looking motor. 🤙 

Is electrical tape to thin? If it is can it be layered to the right thickness? You might also be able to layer the stripes to make them join up (?) more strongly....


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

A VERY nice looking motor! I especially like the braided fuel and coolant hoses, very effective. I wish I still had the dexterity (and eyesight!) to work in 1/24th scale but the best I can manage these days is 1/16th with an occasional foray into 1/20th. Really well executed.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

The tape idea sounds quite good, I could give it a try next time. The tapes I have had in my life were all a bit shiny though, and they could start getting sticky at the edges. I will check it out!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

They do make a more rubbery tape that is dull and can be stretched. I think it may be to thick though in its rolled state.


----------



## crazy mike (Aug 26, 1999)

Sweet looking mill. How bout several layers of cassett audio tape for belts.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

You might have to paint the top layer or use the back of the tape but that might work as well.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks for your feedback. I guess i´m on the right path. I will try some of your ideas out on coming models. I´m closing in on my "ultimate solution".


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've seen modelers use regular masking tape for fan belts and seat belts and such. It needs to be cut and painted the appropriate color(s), of course, but once it's in place I thought it looked rather convincing at that scale (1/24, 1/25).


----------



## Woodpile63 (8 mo ago)

Try bicycle inner tubes for belts. My go to is 0.65mm thick which converts to 0.612" which is very close to actual size 1:1.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Great suggestion and welcome to HobbyTalk @Woodpile63


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Well, I feel like an idiot that I didn´t think about that myself
I´ve been looking for thin rubber everywhere, but just happen to have a cut up innertube in my scrapbox. 
I won´t risk ripping this engine apart now, because it´s already attached to the chassis. But for the next similar build I now know how to get more realness into my build.
Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## Woodpile63 (8 mo ago)

Andy Oldenburg said:


> Well, I feel like an idiot that I didn´t think about that myself
> I´ve been looking for thin rubber everywhere, but just happen to have a cut up innertube in my scrapbox.
> I won´t risk ripping this engine apart now, because it´s already attached to the chassis. But for the next similar build I now know how to get more realness into my build.
> Thanks and best wishes!



Lol, I think we all are idiots, but together we make a pretty good half-brain. One more thing to consider to had more detailed realism to engines is to had clear red or orange paint to the winding of the alternators.


----------

